# Bosch vs. Porter Cable 18v drills



## bclarknc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys, first post here. Just wondering if some of you could help me with my little dilema. 
Went to pick up an 18v Bosch combo drill and impact set, then on my way out saw the same set made by Porter Cable but included a flashlight for the same price. Since I'm giving my flashlight away with my old drill, it would be nice to have but not a deal breaker for the Bosch. Just wanted to get some opinions from you guys really quick before I go back. I know the Hitachi's have a great battery life, etc., etc., but these are the two I've narrowed it down to. Always really liked bosch, but these PC's look pretty good, and Lowes carries some of the add-ons like jigsaw etc. I may want down the road. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

bclarknc said:


> Hey guys, first post here. Just wondering if some of you could help me with my little dilema.
> Went to pick up an 18v Bosch combo drill and impact set, then on my way out saw the same set made by Porter Cable but included a flashlight for the same price. Since I'm giving my flashlight away with my old drill, it would be nice to have but not a deal breaker for the Bosch. Just wanted to get some opinions from you guys really quick before I go back. I know the Hitachi's have a great battery life, etc., etc., but these are the two I've narrowed it down to. Always really liked bosch, but these PC's look pretty good, and Lowes carries some of the add-ons like jigsaw etc. I may want down the road. Thanks in advance for your help.


Are these the two you are looking at?



















The Bosch set would be more heavy duty if that's an issue for you. The Bosch has a better battery. The PC has a nice belt clip on the impact driver, comes in handy. 

If you plan to add to the set you should look at some of the other tools and see how they feel. I bought a set of Bosch a few years ago, and returned them because the saws felt awkward. They may be better now. 

This is a tough choice for sure. If you are an occasional user and have moderate use the PC should work fine and you get the light. If you need the tool running all day long on heavier applications the Bosch would be better.

Feel is pretty important. Which set feels more comfortable?

good luck! If you are buying it at Lowes you can take it home and drive some screws or whatever. If you don't care for the one set, return it and try the other one. (Make sure you keep the box and wrapping and stuff)

KK


----------



## bclarknc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Kevin, that is the sets I'm looking at. I wouldn't be using them in extreme conditions right now, but have plans to use them extensively, just not all day, every day. I used the Bosch on job sites a few years back completely gutting and remodeling houses. I always loved it and have wanted one since. Sounds like that's the one to get. Don't think it comes with the bag in your picture though, would be nice if it did.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

bclarknc said:


> Hey Kevin, that is the sets I'm looking at. I wouldn't be using them in extreme conditions right now, but have plans to use them extensively, just not all day, every day. I used the Bosch on job sites a few years back completely gutting and remodeling houses. I always loved it and have wanted one since. Sounds like that's the one to get. Don't think it comes with the bag in your picture though, would be nice if it did.


Hey bclarknc,

Bosch definitely makes some great tools, I'm sure you will be real happy with that set. Normally you get a bag or case of some type with cordless tools. That pic was off Lowe's web site. I think the price was $199.00, that's a good deal on that set. Keep us posted!!

Kevin


----------



## bclarknc (Jul 26, 2009)

Got the Bosch like I'd planned in the first place, definitely not disappointed.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

festool makes nice stuff, but you will pay dearly


----------



## Babaloosanchez (Apr 27, 2012)

Whats the price difference between the 2? I've got the same problem. I have a porter cable 12v drill and impact and it doesn't have the oomf to screw in lag bolts all the way. I'm taking it back and want a 18v but am stuck between these two.

Ben


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

see post #2 not really more to say


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i have that bosch set shown above. had it for a year and love it. my only complaint is the stupid toolbag.. id prefer a hard case

performance wise they have plenty of torque, the drill runs at really good speed compared to other drills on the market.. hell its outlasted 5 milwaukee drills of the same specs that ive either owned or used. i'll be buying another battery soon though as im using these drills more often and its nice to have a 3rd battery waiting if one dies and hte other battery is in the other drill

as for porter cable..... 6 years ago pc was a top notch brand but then black and decker bought them out and turned 90% of the pc brand into homeowner grade.. alot of it's just b&d tools with a different color scheme now. they also make the 12v tools labelled as "stanley fatmax"

if your gonna buy cordless and want performance. go with festool $$$$$$$ , panasonc $$$$$, makita $$$$ or bosch $$$$


----------

